# Pet pigeon is jealous over phone



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Sometimes my pet pigeon will become jealous of my phone and peck it or the hand that is holding it out of frustration. I know that parrots can exhibit jealousy because they need a lot of attention, but I've never known a pigeon to do this before.


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

My pigeon gets extremely jealous over the phone. He follows me everywhere, he coos like crazy and he bites me until I finish the call. 
So I'd say it's normal.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Was yours hand raised too?


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

Someone hand raised him and then released or abandoned him. I just found the bird and rescued him so I have no idea about his past.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Your pigeon is human imprinted and considers your hand as his "mate", therefor jealousy when the "mate" gives attention to another object. Has he tried mating with your hand?


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Yes. So what does it mean if he likes to preen my feet? Does it mean that he imprinted on them too?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He has a foot fetish!


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

Pigeons see hands and feet like 4 different "pigeons" so he might try to courtship one or the other like they do with different females. If he likes your feet more than your hands it might be that he trusts feet more than hands since hands sometime have to handle him in ways he doesn't always like.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

He actually loves to be picked up and messed with, which is why I don't understand this behavior. I'm worried that it will get worse if I cant figure out what to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sounds like a wonderful bird just trying to adapt to a human world.

He may actually see your hand and or/phone as a threat and he is trying to protect his territory, and he will protect whoever or whatever he is bonded to.

Male pigeons become very territorial in any area you allow them access to. He will claim it as his territory and any trespassing will be strictly enforced. *


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

So you think that he sees my cell phone as an invader in his territory? Could he see hands that way too, even if they're clearly attached to me? Also, does that whole territorial thing mean that putting him in a cage and only letting him out for a few hours a day will help him to act better because he will start to see the cage as his territory?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tiffy316 said:


> So you think that he sees my cell phone as an invader in his territory? Could he see hands that way too, even if they're clearly attached to me? Also, does that whole territorial thing mean that putting him in a cage and only letting him out for a few hours a day will help him to act better because he will start to see the cage as his territory?


*Yes, he may see those things as threats. I don't think he is going to forget that he owns the place, but you could try putting him back in cage and only letting him out a few hours and see how he behaves, but I doubt he will change. why not get him another pigeon so he can focus his energy and attention on another bird. Pigeons thrive with other pigeons, they are quite social creatures. He sounds like a wonderful bird just trying to adapt.*


----------

